# Car Ad - Don't Be Afraid To Be Onion Free



## Lex Foutish (22 Jan 2010)

I like this song (currently used in Toyota ads). I know what the lyrics for the second line are, but does she actually say, "Don't be afraid to be onion-free?" See what you think...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkobH1sr0cs


----------



## MandaC (22 Jan 2010)

I dont like that music at all.....it sounds exactly like onion free allright.....must be young and free....


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Jan 2010)

MandaC said:


> I dont like that music at all.....it sounds exactly like onion free allright.....must be young and free....


 
I'm glad someone agrees, Manda. And yes, the actual lyric is,_ "Don't be afraid to be young and free."_


----------



## mathepac (23 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> ... but does she actually say, "Don't be afraid to be onion-free?" ...


No she very clearly sings "young and free". Her diction is actually very good. Is the hearing destroyed from the frost, snow, Murphy's and Atlantic gales down there?

Hello, can ye hear me? Hello... Hello... Come in Cork, are ye at home? No, no-one at home, I think they're all gone; anyway, about Tipp in the All Ireland this year...


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> No she very clearly sings "young and free". Her diction is actually very good. Is the hearing destroyed from the frost, snow, Murphy's and Atlantic gales down there?


Leave him alone, he's still trying to get the Murphy's, I mean sewage, out of his ears since the floods


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> No she very clearly sings "young and free". Her diction is actually very good. Is the hearing destroyed from the frost, snow, Murphy's and Atlantic gales down there?
> 
> Hello, can ye hear me? Hello... Hello... Come in Cork, are ye at home? No, no-one at home, I think they're all gone; *anyway, about Tipp in the All Ireland this year*...


 
Matzer, you'll have to come down to Cork, boy! We'll explain the difference between an onion and a sliotar to ya!


----------



## Kitten (25 Jan 2010)

Have to say I've been asking myself the very same question - I only hear "onion free" - Lex you are not alone


----------



## Purple (25 Jan 2010)

Cork people find it hard to understand because she doesn't say "Don't be afraid to be young and free, boy!"


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Kitten said:


> Have to say I've been asking myself the very same question - I only hear "onion free" - Lex you are not alone


 
Thanks, Kitten. That's the _purrfect_ antidote to Purple's oul guff!


----------



## mathepac (25 Jan 2010)

Kitten said:


> Have to say I've been asking myself the very same question - I only hear "onion free" - ...


Hhhmmm, very interesting; talking to yourself, auditory hallucinations, Allium cepa fixation, identification and association with a representative of a group of people known to suffer from delusions of grandeur; it sounds serious, perhaps terminal. urgent treatment required ...


Kitten said:


> ... - Lex you are not alone


Which is of no help to either of you; I'll give you both appointments on my private list. VHI, credit-card, cash?


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Hhhmmm, very interesting; talking to yourself, auditory hallucinations, Allium cepa fixation, identification and association with a representative of a group of people known to suffer from delusions of grandeur; it sounds serious, perhaps terminal. urgent treatment required ...
> Which is of no help to either of you; I'll give you both appointments on my private list. VHI, credit-card, cash?


 
Don't mind him, Kitten. Hopefully the Mods will ban him for trying to start a discussion on a perceived medical issue.


----------



## Kitten (25 Jan 2010)

Hmmm mathepac......whilst the offer is indeed kind and in my case your deductions are most probably accurate as I have 4 boys aged 6, 5, 3 & 15 months so medication is sure to help, however i do fear in the haze of gin & tonic (slimline, naturally) one has to worry that I may become somewhat irresponsible and start throwing onions from my kitchen window in the hope of becoming onion free or was that young and free................Lex?


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Jan 2010)

Kitten said:


> Hmmm mathepac......whilst the offer is indeed kind and in my case your deductions are most probably accurate as I have 4 boys aged 6, 5, 3 & 15 months so medication is sure to help, however i do fear in the haze of gin & tonic (slimline, naturally) one has to worry that I may become somewhat irresponsible and start throwing onions from my kitchen window in the hope of becoming onion free or was that young and free................Lex?


 
Go easy on the G&T, Kitten, but keep on firing those onions. You'd never know what annoying AAM poster might be passing by on a bike!


----------



## Mel (26 Jan 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Go easy on the G&T, Kitten, but keep on firing those onions. You'd never know what annoying AAM poster might be passing by on a bike!


 
One Cork Dry Gin coming up!


----------



## Kitten (28 Jan 2010)

Mel, how did you know, Cork is my favourite although Tanquery 10 gets a big thumbs up, Gordons a little too sweet........... God it's far too early in the day...............


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Jan 2010)

Kitten said:


> Mel, how did you know, *Cork is my favourite* although Tanquery 10 gets a big thumbs up, Gordons a little too sweet........... God it's far too early in the day...............


 
Aw, shucks, Kitten. It's really nice of you to say that!


----------



## Mel (29 Jan 2010)

Kitten said:


> Mel, how did you know, Cork is my favourite although Tanquery 10 gets a big thumbs up, Gordons a little too sweet........... God it's far too early in the day...............


 
Ah sure of course it is Kitten, like, what else would you drink, like? 
Friday now, there will be time for a nice CDG, schweppes tonic, ice, slice of fresh lemon... mmmmm. 
If you were sipping it at the pavement tables outside Le Chateau on Panna and watching the world go by, it would be just perfect!


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2010)

Mel said:


> Ah sure of course it is Kitten, like, what else would you drink, like?
> Friday now, there will be time for a nice CDG, schweppes tonic, ice, slice of fresh lemon... mmmmm.
> If you were sipping it at the pavement tables outside Le Chateau on Panna and watching the world go by, it would be just perfect!



Not lemon, it has to be lime.


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2010)

Lime in V&T, lemon in G&T, onion for Lex in the pint of Beamish's porther.


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2010)

[/QUOTE]





mathepac said:


> Lime in V&T, lemon in G&T, onion for Lex in the pint of Beamish's porther.



Lime for me.


----------



## Mel (29 Jan 2010)

[broken link removed] 

Lemon!


----------



## mathepac (29 Jan 2010)

> Lime for me.


But sure what class of an answer do you expect from a bunch of Yahoos?


----------

